# I thought this was funny and had to share.



## dizlwizl (May 29, 2013)

Enjoy

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Billy Jones (May 29, 2013)

Saw it on fb today...it gave me nice lil chuckle 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Vincent (May 29, 2013)

That is classic!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dizlwizl (May 29, 2013)

The website FraternalTies.com is selling posters of it on their site

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bwell027 (Jun 8, 2013)

The misuse of "you're" drives me crazy!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## LittleHunter (Jun 8, 2013)

I Don't understand the grandmother and bathroom lines


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dizlwizl (Jun 8, 2013)

??? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## widows son (Jun 8, 2013)

"I Don't understand the grandmother and bathroom lines"

•  The grandmother I don't get either, but I'm pretty sure the bathroom refers to a mason trying get some quiet time to practice his memory work. I like the " knock at people's doors and what for someone to knock back."


----------



## wbh77 (Jun 10, 2013)

This one gave me a laugh, good post.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Brennan (Jun 10, 2013)

Something some masons ask each other in public is "how old is your grandmother?" They are referring to your lodge number. They might also ask where your grandmother is from.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## LittleHunter (Jun 10, 2013)

Cool; good to know


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## widows son (Jun 11, 2013)

Cool


----------

